# High End Rollerball and Fountain Pens kits



## U-Turn (May 30, 2011)

I have a bank chairman who wants a matching rollerball and fountain pen set. he is very conservative and all the high end kits I look at have too much filagree/engraving on them - majestic, Cambridge, etc. Anyone have any good kits that are plain but class that may fill the bill?


----------



## soligen (May 30, 2011)

Perhaps the Statesman, Jr statesman, Gentleman's, Jr Gentleman's, or Triton.


----------



## Akula (May 30, 2011)

Tycoon Pens in Rhodium?


----------



## Brooks803 (May 30, 2011)

How about the statesman? They have the full size and a jr size. If your customer thinks that has too much going on you can always knock out and replace any peice that they don't like.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 30, 2011)

+1 on the statesman...not too much bling, nice structure.


----------



## witz1976 (May 30, 2011)

U-Turn said:


> I have a bank chairman who wants a matching rollerball and fountain pen set. *he is very conservative* and all the high end kits I look at have too much filagree/engraving on them - majestic, Cambridge, etc. *Anyone have any good kits that are plain but class* that may fill the bill?



I would go with the Gent Line in either Gold TI or Rhodium/ Black TI  then pair it with a high end blank. Then to put it over the top, (as it is a bank chairman) add a really desktop pen case.

Have fun!


----------



## JimMc7 (May 30, 2011)

Another vote for the Jr Statesman II -- available with either gold or black ti trim - the black ti trim looks nice without being too gaudy IMO.


----------



## bradh (May 30, 2011)

How about the El Grande kit. Same as the Cambridge, but with less bling. Lots of plating options:
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/supplies/pk-el-grande-rollerball.html


----------



## witz1976 (May 30, 2011)

bradh said:


> How about the El Grande kit. Same as the Cambridge, but with less bling. Lots of plating options:
> http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/supplies/pk-el-grande-rollerball.html


 
Or the Golden Harvest offered by Timberbits.  Same kit without the black ring in the Center band.


----------



## brez (May 31, 2011)

The original Gentlemans pen (full size) is simple but classy.

Mike


----------



## Dan_F (May 31, 2011)

If he is a traditional fountain pen user, he will probably prefer the feel of an El Grande or Churchill, which are better balanced and lighter weight than the Gent or Statesman, due to the lack of all that metal. Same thing goes even if he is new to fountain pens.

Dan


----------



## Bree (May 31, 2011)

Put a Rhodium Panache Rollerball in front of him.  He can't get it in fountain... but the Rollerball is KILLER on the desk.  Standing there majestically... with almost 1" of wood (or whatever you use) at the base.  Very classy yet simple and unpretentious.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

